# Help identifying my model number?



## Madroaster (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I just picked this up yesterfday; it works well and I'm happy with it. But I can't get a model number because the plate/sticker is missing (I believe it would have been on the gearbox case between the wheels at the back?). Does anyone have any idea what model (or near model) this is? It'd be nice to have a manual for when I eventually need to work on it.

It's a 10/33 with a Tecumseh engine (HM100). I've attached a couple pics that may help ID this thing. Thanks, and if there's anything else that would help, please ask!

The serial # on the engine begins with an 8 (8225D), so I'm guessing '78?

Edit: Pics not showing up. Here are the direct links: http://imgur.com/bBZ0vKU
http://imgur.com/fGx2bsD
http://imgur.com/DMMb2k1


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Try using 316-960-500. I'm pretty sure that will get you in the ballpark for the MTD 10/33


----------



## Madroaster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Try using 316-960-500. I'm pretty sure that will get you in the ballpark for the MTD 10/33


You're correct! I just got off the phone with MTD and that's the model. '78, and I've got a manual now. Thanks!

Edit: Actually, the manual says 318, not 316. Maybe a Canada/US thing?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a nice find. To bad mtd don't make blowers like that any more


----------

